# Epay alternative?



## Xence (Oct 2, 2007)

I started a post on how Epay was going to up their fees by a full 3% points. Someone, I thought it was grandcheapskate, figured out that what this boils down is roughly a 66% increase for sellers. This makes epay richer and the rest of us more frustrated.  

While I understand inflation I don't understand whacking someone almost 10% out of their first $25. You sell something for $25 and epay gets approximately $2.20 of this? Then of course there is the original listing fee and oh yeah the other fun fee of (if you do this) paypal. So out of a $25 car you may have sold you are already down to approx. $20. Wonderful. So we've just paid these people $5 for listing our cars, and this of course is if we've even made the allotted $25, I'm just taking this for granted.

ePAY is a very good business by all means but unfortunately for groups like us who only do this stuff because we love our hobby, going to this site really is getting to a point of being not worth it. So the real question is what is an/the alternative? Is there an alternative? If so who is/are they?

In my other post about ePAY fees someone posted on a site called mrconey.com. I am NOT advertising for these people I am merely attempting to stimultate a few cortex' to chime in.

Is mrconey.com the only other place to sell slots? Are there others? Is mrconey expensive? Is it cheap? Are they standup sellers? 

I'm only putting this post up because I would like to see what others have to say about what they do with their cars. I'm getting frustrated with making so little from epay that it's not funny. I'm leaving this open for any/all debate.

Cheers,
Xence


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

I like selling here or The Toy Peddler when I know how much I want for a car. However, my favorite way to sell is to put it up for $.01 and let the market find the right price.

Here is a link to The Toy Peddler. Click on "diecast catagory list" then "slot cars".

http://www.thetoypeddler.com


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

I'm going to go check out Mr Coney now.


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

It seems the prices are very high on MrConey. I guess that's good if your a seller and cars are selling.


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Sorry, the peices aren't all bad. I was sorting high to low the first time I looked.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Every time I ever saw anything with Mr. Coney it was dollar signs. Sorry, I know he posts here, mostly for advertising, and I hear he's a great guy, but , I'll go to craigslist first.
Fleabay has been crappy for me lately, some guys here will bid, others look, and half my stuff will go without a bid.......fleabay still gets to keep their "listing fee" cuts and if you relist they charge you again...and yes, I know theres a way to get that relisting fee back but they make it hard to find and deal with, figuring most guys, like me, won't bother with all the red tape.
Unfortunatly fleabay is the most used online auction site out there, I'll continue to use it, but not as much..........I have a few storage bins of tyco track, some tyco cars and platform buildings that are going on craigslist as soon as I get them together.
craigslist cost nothing at all and is getting VERY popular.


----------



## Oscarw (Jan 24, 2007)

I was going to suggest that site after finding it last night. Already bought one car, and looking at some others. Either the stuff there is awfully rare; or awfully exspensive


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

I've listed some cars on Craigs List a year or so ago and did not get any inquiries. Maybe I'll try i again some time. I also don't want people I don't know coming to my house to pick things up.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Can't recall the last time I tried to sell something on eflay. :freak: rr


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

I guess if you figure that you're paying 10-12% to begin with after ebay and paypal are through with you it's OK. If I bid on "new" I bid low - if I want something current (as opposed to "vintage") I can buy online from a dealer and get everything I want combined and shipped together, not piecework with multiple purchases and shipping charges on ebay. 

I wouldn't want to try to sell/resell new stuff and expect retail price and profit, not unless it's something brand new and/or demand exceeds supply. So much new stuff BIN or auction already, ebay is like the sale table, pick through for the deal you want. I just sold a new 1/32 car on ebay and cleared maybe 75% of low retail - hoped for a little better but I kind of expected what I got. Came out ahead on the whole lot already, just passing along a car I didn't intend to keep, and for that ebay works well. 

The number of listings and search capability of ebay make it attractive. Mr Coney is kind of ponderous to read through.


----------



## 72BCR (Nov 11, 2007)

I just cancelled my paypal account 2 nights ago because I have had someone from australia hack into my acount and charge my credit card 4 times over the last 3 months and paypal acts like its no big deal!!


----------



## Mister Coney (Apr 27, 2005)

*MrConey VS eBay*

Greetings Fellow Slotcar Enthusiasts, 

Mister Coney understands your (I cannot afford the fees) concerns with the 800 pound gorilla.

MrConey.com is a small but successful 100% slot car For Sale site and *ALWAYS* welcomes *HONEST* sellers. MrConey.com was *NOT* designed and developed to compete with or replace the 800 pound gorilla, but to offer an *inexpensive alternative* to the small slot car hobbiest as well as the full time slot car dealer and our rates reflect this fact.

We have put together this chart so that you can see exactly how much you can save by selling slot cars on MrConey...
http://www.sellingslotcarsonmrconeyvsebaythe800poundgorilla.com

Thank you. 

Mister Coney 

http://www.misterconey.com 
http://www.mrconey.com


----------



## mmheyho (Jan 3, 2008)

Could someone explain to me why the "For sale and swap" is not used in place of ebay. particularly the "swap" portion. Why couldn't members get together and buy in bulk lots divide up the lots and offer for sale the extras. We could set up some sort of buying club. I understand this may upset the folks that buy and sell to support their hobby but I wager that if you look at the numbers the savings will be there. I would be willing to go into a boxed lot.


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

mmheyho said:


> Could someone explain to me why the "For sale and swap" is not used in place of ebay. particularly the "swap" portion. Why couldn't members get together and buy in bulk lots divide up the lots and offer for sale the extras. We could set up some sort of buying club. I understand this may upset the folks that buy and sell to support their hobby but I wager that if you look at the numbers the savings will be there. I would be willing to go into a boxed lot.


We Occasionly doa yard sale in Swap and sell. ussually a lot more swaping then selling going on but I know I have always enjoyed it. Start one after the HOHT auction, I always have stuff to trade around...lol


Partriots shirt, Hat, bobble head.. J/K


Dave


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

mmheyho said:


> Could someone explain to me why the "For sale and swap" is not used in place of ebay. particularly the "swap" portion. Why couldn't members get together and buy in bulk lots divide up the lots and offer for sale the extras. We could set up some sort of buying club. I understand this may upset the folks that buy and sell to support their hobby but I wager that if you look at the numbers the savings will be there. I would be willing to go into a boxed lot.



Because everyone here is too smart to pay more than they should for a slot car.

I like using it for trading.


----------



## mmheyho (Jan 3, 2008)

micyou03 said:


> Because everyone here is too smart to pay more than they should for a slot car.
> 
> I like using it for trading.


What is the price that _should_ be paid?
Maybe you could offer some guild lines for going (acceptable) rates for slot cars? For all us dummies out here. So I can be sure not to over pay. I would love to trade some but first I have to build up some stock. Let me clarify my query are there people out there that would benefit from some bulk purchasing power. Ex: going in on a case of old stock chassis or an unopened case of JL cars.


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Actually I usualy don't know what to ask. I usually start my auctions on ebey at $.01 and see where it goes. Sometimes I use a reserve If I have a price in mind that I wouldn't be happy with if I didn't get it, usually with some of my customs. 

I do like your idea of bulk, but there are already some great dealers here that sell to us at very fair prices.


----------



## bumpercar88 (Feb 6, 2005)

Micyou03,
Listing @ $.01 w/ a reserve. Is this cheaper than listing the item @ the minimum that you would be willing to accept?


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

No but, it gets more people look at the auction.


----------



## Xence (Oct 2, 2007)

Another thing too concerning this entire discussion, and I know I started this thread, is that here on HT we do have swap/sell. I have used this twice so far and have had excellents result thus far. You may want to give that a go. List out what you want, pictures are more often than not going to attract people to at least take a look at what you want or what you have for sale.

Cheers,
Xence


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

_here on HT we do have swap/sell._

Xence, you are right. It works pretty well, I have bought, sold and traded here a bit. Never have had even a hint of a problem. I haven't received feedback a fair amount of the time, I am guessing everybody has that experience, but it is nice to see how long a person has been on the board posting. If they have a long history - they haven't been permanently booted for being naughty and still post, that is a pretty reliable indicator in my book.

I have a new 1/32 NASCAR - I don't do modern NASCAR - never run but it was on display so it has some "shelf wear", for want of a better term. I think somebody thought it was a diecast. I weighed ebay vs. HT. For ebay I would need extra pictures, that's $, so if it's paid with paypal I'll lose 10-12%in fees. I can use HT, post all the pics I need to on my gallery to fully represent the car, sell for less and net the same money - maybe get an interesting trade offer, even better! 

It would make my "hobby" a lot less fun if I were trying to keep a ledger on it - seems like everything else has that investment/P&L component to it, don't need it or want it in the "relaxation/escape" mode too. But I do need to move out what I don't really covet or collect. Got enough stacked up. HT serves that purpose nicely.


----------



## Xence (Oct 2, 2007)

Split, 

Yeah I'm getting to that point now. I see that Mr.Coney site and I'm kind of encouraged (believe it or not) because although some of the prices may very well be a bit high I just don't care I'm sick of the nonsense with epay. "Gee let's jack the fees again." Epay really is an excellent service, to this there can be denial, but I'm just tired of dealing alot of the nonsense.

Cheers,
Xence


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

Xence said:


> Split,
> 
> Yeah I'm getting to that point now. I see that Mr.Coney site and I'm kind of encouraged (believe it or not) because although some of the prices may very well be a bit high I just don't care I'm sick of the nonsense with epay. "Gee let's jack the fees again." Epay really is an excellent service, to this there can be denial, but I'm just tired of dealing alot of the nonsense.
> 
> ...


Yes indeed, reviewed my most recent sale and fees are 15% of purchase price - unfortunately paypal takes a bite out of shipping too, and I like to charge exact price for postage - so it comes off the sale. For doing comparatively little, they charge a bunch. Guess those TV commercials are really expensive. I like to browse Mr Coney too, only bought once though I surely will again. I just don't want to pay twice what I would on ebay for relatively common stuff, can't afford the high dollar stuff- maybe when more people list there prices will go down.

Neat - mentioned the 1:32 car in my previous post, and working a trade without even posting it in swap. Got to love HT!


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Here's some more fodder for you E-Bay lovers...

http://www.tomshardware.com/2008/02/07/ebay_feedback_to_become_one_sided/


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

I read that in my email from ebey too. I hope there is at least some process that the buyer has to go through to leave a negative. The next thing is how can sellers evaluate whether or not they want to accept bids from cretain buyers.

I think ebey is going to destroy itself.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Would an actual auction area on HobbyTalk be something that would be useful?


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

I think so.
DRAGjet


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Not sure, hank.
We do, from time to time, have a "garage sale" of sorts in the swap & sell.
That seems to work pretty well.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

What I would propose it that standard listings in the auction would be free to the seller and buyer. HobbyTalk Supporters would get some extras like highlighting their listings. The present iTrader Ratings could be used for feedback.

I could also integrate the Swap and Sell into the same system if that would be an advantage but maybe the present system works fine for Swap and Sell.

If there is enough interest let me know here and I can get something put up for testing.

This would address something different then the Swap and Sell as it would be auction only.


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Sign me up.
DRAGjet


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Put it to the poll*

Why not put it to the HT group and see how the numbers look?

Perhaps launching a sticky thread to keep the idea atop the heap and letting the discussion run a bit. 

I can see the merits.


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

I think its a great Idea.. we can test it starting next week on the NEW HOHT Auction...we can keep the webpage as back up and give a oppurtunity to help Hank out...


Dave


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

When does the HOHT auction start and how long does it last?


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

I put a poll up here
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=210140


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

Mister Coney said:


> Greetings Fellow Slotcar Enthusiasts,
> 
> Mister Coney understands your (I cannot afford the fees) concerns with the 500 pound gorilla.
> 
> ...


Did anyone notice that the link Joe put up for the comparison to Mr. Coney to EBay turns into a link directly to EBay? How did *that* happen?


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

hankster said:


> When does the HOHT auction start and how long does it last?


Friday the 15th on Febuary to Febuary 23rd 8 days....


Dave


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

I noticed that this afternoon. Don't know how.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Hummmmm... I have a mod that changes eBay links so I can track how many use them. For some reason it also affects that link, I'll have to find out why as it shouldn't happen.


----------



## Mister Coney (Apr 27, 2005)

*MrConey VS eBay*

Hello Slot V,



Slott V said:


> Did anyone notice that the link Joe put up for the comparison to MrConey to EBay turns into a link directly to EBay? How did *that* happen?


As Hankster said, the mod software is the reason. For those interested, I created a userside fix to this ironic problem with the 800 pound gorilla...
http://www.sellingslotcarsonmrconeyvsebaythe800poundgorilla.com

Thank you.

Mister Coney

http://www.misterconey.com
http://www.mrconey.com


----------

